# Nzxt Kraken x42 und 3700x



## Hotte1337 (9. Februar 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

Habe günstig den Kraken x42 V2 gekauft mit 140mm lüfter, für mein Ryzen 2600.

Danach aber einen Ryzen 3700x, nun vermute ich das der Kraken x42 aber zuklein ist zum Kühlen.

Denke ich da richtig, bevor ich los lege mit montieren?

Danke euch


----------



## claster17 (9. Februar 2020)

Es wird laufen, aber weder leise noch kühl. Quasi etwas besser als der Boxed-Kühler.


----------



## soulstyle (9. Februar 2020)

Denke ich auch das der einfach nur ein Eyecatcher wird. Kühlleistung wird sich im normalen Lufkühlung Temperaturbereich bewegen.
Aber bevor es du garnicht nutzt, würde ich es einbauen.
Geht ja auch um den Bastel Fun.
Gut siehts auch aus.
Wenn Du aber mehr Kühlleistung und silence erwartest wirst Du da wahrscheinlich nicht wirklich alle Erwartungen damit abdecken können.


----------



## Ion (9. Februar 2020)

claster17 schrieb:


> Es wird laufen, aber weder leise noch kühl. Quasi etwas besser als der Boxed-Kühler.


Wat?

NZXT Kraken X42 Review - Core i7 4790K OC At 4600 MHz 1.3 Volts
Die Kühlleistung ist im Performance Mode sogar über der eines NH-D15. Selbstverständlich ist das nicht mehr leise, aber "etwas besser als der Boxed-Kühler" ist ja wohl Bullshit 
Wenn der 3700X nicht übertaktet werden soll, sollte auch ein leiser Betrieb problemlos möglich sein.


----------



## Hotte1337 (9. Februar 2020)

Danke für die Antworten.
Nein wird nicht übertaktet, alles aus der BoX auf einen Asus Prime x570-pro.
Ok dann probiere ich es einfach mal. Ansonsten Wechsel ich auf einen größeren.


----------

